# Giới thiệu sản phẩm > Các sản phẩm gia công CNC >  Gia công trên máy cắt dây tại HCM

## Hoàng Minh Tú

Mình có ông chú làm bên khuôn dập, gia công trên máy cắt dây tại HCM. Bạn nào có nhu cầu thì liên hệ sdt 0902 92 13 38 Mr Châu. cứ nói là Tú giới thiệu là dc fix  :Wink:

----------


## vusvus

Cắt nhôm, thép thì bao nhiêu 1 mm2 hả bạn

----------


## Hoàng Minh Tú

Bạn cứ liên hệ sdt trên nhé

----------


## hung1706

Bác cho cái địa chỉ luôn ạ, em cần làm một số món inox gồm phay + mài hoặc cắt dây + mài

----------


## truongkiet

> Bác cho cái địa chỉ luôn ạ, em cần làm một số món inox gồm phay + mài hoặc cắt dây + mài


có thể liên hệ e làm cho

----------

